# sperm count dropped from 75m to under 3m!



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if anyone can help with this question?

When DH and I first started at our clinic (last april) he had a healthy sample of 75million and good swimmers but today I went for my first IUI and the nurse told me the sample today was only between 2-3million with poor motility. I asked why there was such a dramatic drop and she just said probably ill health, smoking or drugs.....none of them apply to us!

I was wondering if the 2-3million was possibly the sperm count after the sperm wash but she didnt tell me that it was so Im now confused? Its really worried me cos I was so confident of him having a good count as Ive got low egg reserve but now hearing that we're both low hasnt gave me much confidence. Im actually surprised the IUI went ahead tbh. 

Any ideas why this count has dropped so much?


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

HI Jules


would love to help you.


IN my case, DH sperms went down but not as much as yours (<1 million) , but motility went up after taking vitamins. 


Can stress be a factor too?


I hope you find the answers you are looking for. 


I am going to do IUI with sperm donor.


good luck


Hope xx


----------



## frizzyhair (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey Jules,
Just wanted to send you    didn't wana R&R.
Sorry I can't offer any advice as we have no male factor issues.  As Hope2005 said, stress can be a factor too.
Sending you the best..


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi thanks for both replies 

Stress is definitely a factor here. Hubby changed jobs a few months back and has taken on a more stressful job and works more hours. We had a feeling this could be the reason but it just seems to be such a big change in his sperm count.

Next time I get any treatment or samples done we've decided to take a few days off before hand just to relax and chill a bit, just to see if that makes any difference at all.

Time will tell. Im now on my 2ww and im really doubtful that its gonna work but everyone keeps reminding me that it only takes one! x


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Jules

I really hope you get that positive test very shortly!

As a bit of an expert in sperm (or lackof in our case, unfortunately) I know that sperm take 3 months to grow from start to finish.  So I would cast your minds back to 3 months prior to his sample.  It may be that it was a particularly stressful time or he might have perhaps been unwell at that time?  These can all affect the sperm count 3 months on.  I hope this helps.

Don't forget - it's very cliched but it really does just take 1 and the fact they're being deposited in your womb means they've already gotten past some very difficult hurdles (a lot of sperm don't even get into the cervix or die quickly on their way up to the womb and tubes).

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you Silverbird, thats some good info that I hadnt been told before. I'm still holding onto the fact that it does only take one!

My OTD is actually today and still no AF so theres the slightest chance that 'the one' has made it. Im testing tomorrow if still no AF. Fingers crossed


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck, Jules!


----------

